# So You Wanna Be a Fitness Model?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

People that follow my stuff know I generally write about nutrition, supplements, training, and other topics that are more science based than subjective topics, such as what is covered in this article. I decided to shuck my science geek persona, and write on a topic I know will be helpful to thousands of would be [...]

*Read More...*


----------

